# In Bloom / Sheath



## Corbin (Jul 27, 2008)

currently in bloom







I know it's the wrong time of the year but it's blooming anyway.






Phal equestris just opened its first of many






barbigerum from Andys (the big variety)






henryanum

Also in spikehal amboinense & Phal violacea

I am one happy camper :rollhappy:


----------



## Jorch (Jul 27, 2008)

I'd be happy too! Nice blooms/buds! Congrats :clap:


----------



## Rick (Jul 27, 2008)

Very nice Ed!!

I have spikes pushing up on one of my henryanum too. Ross already has open blooms on his.

Are you in TX for good now?


----------



## paphreek (Jul 27, 2008)

For some reason, all my henryanums are in bud or bloom, now. The one I posted earlier is carrying a seed capsule and I'm waiting for buds to open on four others. I'm just nuts when it comes to the little species like henryanum, charlesworthii, barbigerum, niveum, and godefroyae.


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 28, 2008)

Bravo!! nice job Ed!! must have a look on my henryanum too !! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 28, 2008)

Nice wardii. I like the really green pouch on this one. Do you have a clonal name on this one, Ed?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 28, 2008)

Great bunch! :clap:

What is the size of the wardii plant? (I have a small division of one, and I'm wondering how many years it will be to bloom size).

Love henryanum; gotta get one.


----------



## Corbin (Jul 28, 2008)

Rick said:


> Are you in TX for good now?



No I am still in Georgia. Probably through the spring of 2010.


----------



## Corbin (Jul 28, 2008)

SlipperKing said:


> Nice wardii. I like the really green pouch on this one. Do you have a clonal name on this one, Ed?



No


----------



## Corbin (Jul 28, 2008)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Great bunch! :clap:
> 
> What is the size of the wardii plant? (I have a small division of one, and I'm wondering how many years it will be to bloom size).



It is a division of a large plant. It had six or seven growths when I got it last fall. 3 of the growths bloomed last fall and now one of the other growths is blooming.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 28, 2008)

Good job. It's always good to have multiple plants in bloom for a home grower. :clap:


----------



## jblanford (Jul 28, 2008)

Going to be a lot of good looking plants in bloom soon, I know the waiting game. Thanks.


----------



## Corbin (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks all.


----------

